# How often do you brush your poo?



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Now that they have done their surgeries and the yard has less things to stick in their hair, I want to grow their hair out. Seeing all your poos with those beautiful curls makes me wonder what theirs will look like now a little longer. But I'm worried about the maintenance. What are your brushing routines?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It takes time to finde a lenght that you can keep. i tend to keep my girls a little longer in the summer as its far easiers to keep long in the dry wather. then keep them shorter in the winter as the wet wether and their equafleece matts up their coats so easily. 

honestly its trile and error. also coat tipe has alot to do with it. My inca can go a long time without a brush as her coat for the most part just seems to have stoped matting on her head and tail where i keep her longer. her legs need a brush just because of bushes and water. 

where aa gypsy i should realy brush more but she is rarley over the field with me so i dont understan how she matts up the most. she just has a realy dificult coat.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Ideally little and very often I find is the best approach - if I leave it too long between giving Kiki a good brush, then it is much more of an ordeal for her and me. When her coat is longer I probably go through it at least once every other day.
At the moment it is short - but she still picks up lots of seeds in it rushing through the meadows and of course she now *swims* in the sea a couple of times a day, so I still brush her very regularly - it just is easier and quicker to get through her coat. Her coat is very soft and curls.
To be honest it is the amount of time it takes to keep Kiki seed and tangle free that makes me think that getting another poo would be mad. Inzi the collie needs brushing regularly while she is loosing her coat, but once her winter coat is all out - I don't need to brush her hardly at all.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I comb jasper through every other day when long and once a week when short but check him everyday for tangles and seeds. I use a comb rather that brush as it gets right down to the skin rather than brushing the surface. Slickers are a no no to jasper he HATES them. I think it must be uncomfortable against his skin x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It really does depend on the dog's coat and the age of the dog. When jake was under ten months, I could keep him longer and brush him every other day, sometimes every third day. When he hit ten months the monster matts arrived with a vengeance. 
Now I keep him shorter  and I still have to brush him every day. He was breed back to a cocker so I think that makes a difference too.
Right now I give Willow a quick comb every day just so she will be use to it if she needs it down the line. Her coat is so amazing it takes like two minutes.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I am straight in line with Jasper!! Every other day, but run my hands thru fur constantly . . Sami HATES slicker brushes and crys and yelps . . his skin is SUPER sensitive and he just cannot tolerate it. I use a comb and a matt splitter. He hates for me to pull on his fur, so I have just developed a technique that fits in between, and you will too!! You can pull on Carley all day, she doesnt fight as much . . . IF you can catch her . . cause when she sees that brush drawer open she runs under the bed and hides!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's coat is pretty easy. I try to do it every other day. I do check everyday though for seeds, ticks, tangles etc.


----------

